# WMAA Seminar in Philly



## dearnis.com (Dec 29, 2002)

Sal Todaro and I will be teaching an afternnon Modern Arnis seminar at the Folsom Fire Hall (Philly area) on January 25thfrom 12 noon to 430pm.  Planned topics include a review of (or, for newbies, an introduction to) the basic disarms, cane and empty hand, basic solo baston sparring/semi sparring; empty hand trapping/lockflow; and anyo applications.
Our main goals are a review of solid basics, attempting to get terms and techniques on the same page, and having an enjoyable afternoon.
Anyone/Everyone is welcome; beginners encouraged.
Cost is $25 at the door; If you are in the area and and want a good non-political afternoon please join us.
Chad


----------



## lhommedieu (Dec 29, 2002)

Would you post the address, please?

Thank you.

Steve Lamade


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 29, 2002)

I will post directions as soon as Sal gets them to me....


----------



## ace (Dec 29, 2002)

Sounds like arealy good time.


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 30, 2002)

Seminar Directions:

From I-95 North or South

Take exit 9B Prospect Park- Essington Rt 420 North (  just south of the Phila.
airport  ).
From the exit go 8 traffic lights ( exactly 2 miles ).  At the 8th light ( the Frontier Tavern is at this light) turn LFFT and go 1 block to the stop sign. Turn RIGHT and a quick LEFT into the parking lot of the Folsom Fire Co.(This is the corner of 4th and Sutton ).   Use the door facing the parking lot to Seminar on the 2nd floor.

From I-476 Blue Route (south)

Take Exit 3 Swarthmore - Media
Stay to your left at the exit and from the traffic light at the exit turn Left.  
(if coming from Blue Rt North turn Right)
Go 9 traffic lights (1.6 miles) to RT 420 South (CVS + Target on corners). 
Turn RIGHT on RT 420 and go 5 traffic lights (1.5 miles).
At the 5th light (Frontier Tavern on corner) turn Right and go 1 block to the stop sign. Turn Right and a quick Left into the parking lot of the Folsom Fire Co. ( This is the corner of 4th and Sutton ).   Use the door facing the parking lot to Seminar on the 2nd floor.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 13, 2003)

How is the event coming?


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 13, 2003)

We are looking good; this should be  a really good time.  Again, EVERYONE is welcome; prior arnis experience is not required.
Sal will be teaching core single stick skills; I will be focusing on the empty-hand facets of the art.


----------



## Cebu West (Jan 15, 2003)

Interest has been great and we hope to have a good turnout. Chad and I will be covering a good bit of material from basic to advanced so there should be something for everyone. So if your in the area stop on by. We plan on an easy relaxed workshop atmosphere so all levels will be able to participate. Any questions just give us a holler.

SAL


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 19, 2003)

Shameless self promotion....one week to go.


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 25, 2003)

OK; By my count we had 31 in attendance!  The energy was great, with participants ranging from complete newbies to some Presas black belts who have been in hiding for years, to a few of my buddies from the infamous Upper Darby Sayoc group.
Sal taught a very good session working from basic single stick disarms to empty-hand disarming and leading into some old school solo baston sparring. 
Everybody learned at least a few new tricks, and based on the strong turn out there will be repeat performances.
We will try to get some photos up on the WMAA site shortly.
Chad
(Yes, someone else will have to comment on my part of things....once their fingers heal.)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 25, 2003)

Cool.  Congrats guys.  Cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## Cebu West (Jan 26, 2003)

I think it worked out best that Chad did the second part of the seminar. He concentrated on lock flow and anyo connection to lock flow. That left everyone shaking their fingers and rubbing their hands. Had he gone first, many would have had a hard time holding a stick for my session. It's amazing how even after you stress to take it easy on each other (especially the newbies) how they torque the hell out of each others fingers and hands. I guess they want to test and see if it really works.
The turnout was excellent with a good mix in abilities. I think we had seven black belts there and some that I haven't seen for a few years. I'm glad they have resurfaced and have committed to supporting Chad and myself and getting back into the mix.
The enthusiasm throughout the day was fabulous and the group got along well with each other. My compliments to all the upper belts who just mixed in with the crowd and helped whenever they saw a bewildered look on some ones face.

Due to the response and the comments we plan on doing these a few times a year.
I am already looking foreword to our next session.

SAL


----------



## arnisador (Jan 26, 2003)

Sounds like a seminar!


----------



## Cebu West (Jan 28, 2003)

With the great success of the seminar I would like to acknowledge Datu Hartman for his guidance and support as I prepared for the seminar. He does more for his schools and members than many people are aware of. We were given full reign of what to teach and how to do so. Not only did we have Datu Hartman's personal support we had the full backing of the WMAA and all it's resources.

The WMAA is not a one man show but a group of schools and individuals who support and trust each other and strive to carry on and further develop the art of Professor Remy Presas.
This past seminar and the instructor camp I hosted last October are testaments to that fact. Datu Hartman and the WMAA support and promote their schools and I am proud to be part of this organization. 
Thanks Datu for having the faith in us to represent you and the WMAA.

Sal Todaro (Cebu West - WMAA)


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm glad all went well. I'm looking forward to getting photos and a write up for the WMAA site.

Tim


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 29, 2003)

Hopefully by the weekend.  Snowy day meant lots of crashes...overtime for me.


----------

